# Finally bit the bullet and bought a REAL blower....



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK Guys,

I feel like I've tried/owned/sold off a bunch of blowers over the last few years.

Having a smaller yard, I always went with hand heads - I've done gas powered, electric Toro's, battery operated Toro's, Milwaukee's and EGO's.

While some worked better than others for basic tasks, the one task they all failed in, was trying to blow the acorns from the stupid giant oak tree in my front yard out of the grass. Even the one's that did OK at that task, would take about 30 minutes to do my tiny lawn.

I love my Maruyama gas gear, so I tried to get one of their back backs. I placed an order with my local dealer and he called 5 days later to say the rep just called him to say there was none to be had. I found one place about 2 hours from me that had one in stock, but they wanted 50% more than retail, so I told them they can keep it.

I went back into my super OCD research mode, and looked again at current gear and recalled my days of owning my own landscape business and the gear I owned then and worked well.

I decided to go in a different direction after my research and talking to my local dealer and went with the REDMAX EBZ7500 with left hand throttle. It was a smaller size and weight which I liked, and still seemed to have good specs.

Reliability/performance were very important to me and my dealer told me that is his #1 selling blower to the landscapers over Echo, Stihl, and the others he sells.

So I brought it home and tried it out today. I LOVE IT!

It's easy to get on and off, super nice straps and back padding, not overly large or heavy, and has AWESOME power.

I let my yard get pretty bad with acorns and tried the new blower today, and it took me all of 4 minutes to do the yard!

So if you're in the market for a new blower, definitely check out the REDMAX (I love that they are made in Japan).





edited for spelling


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

37 newtons makes for a more enjoyable user experience.


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice looking rig man. It's crazy the difference it makes stepping into a nice high volume blower like that. First thing that comes to mind is all the hours wasted with the small ones!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

typed by ben said:


> Nice looking rig man. It's crazy the difference it makes stepping into a nice high volume blower like that. First thing that comes to mind is all the hours wasted with the small ones!


*EXACTLY!!!*


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> 37 newtons makes for a more enjoyable user experience.


That's a great chart. Yeah - I was trying to find the sweet spot of a blower that wasn't too large yet still had great power.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > 37 newtons makes for a more enjoyable user experience.
> ...


I bought my first backpack blower last season. It has been so much fun to own. The difference between a handheld and backpack is night and day.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


Definitely. I should have bought one much sooner.

But it's interesting how much the power of different backpacks and brands vary. Some of the backpack I looked at weren't really any more powerful than the best handhelds.

I must admit - I sprayed on some ceramic wax on the new backpack to help keep it looking all shiny and new. My OCD often gets the better of me. LOL


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

I felt the same way. Went from a Ryobi battery heldheld, straight to a Stihl BR 800CE :lol:

I fully embraced the buy once, cry once approach, although it has been all smiles and no tears yet.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I have the 8550. I definitely recommend. Pick up some good quality ear muffs/plugs if you don't already have them.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Biggylawns said:


> I have the 8550. I definitely recommend. Pick up some good quality ear muffs/plugs if you don't already have them.


Yeah, that 77dB rating is rather, uh, optimistic..... :lol:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> I have the 8550. I definitely recommend. Pick up some good quality ear muffs/plugs if you don't already have them.


Yup - that's definitely a 'must have'.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Ugh. Happy for the OP but hate to read this. I'm thinking of selling my Echo backpack and moving to electric. We have three pines in the front. More worried about an electric blower not being up to the task than an electric mower.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Captquin said:


> Ugh. Happy for the OP but hate to read this. I'm thinking of selling my Echo backpack and moving to electric. We have three pines in the front. More worried about an electric blower not being up to the task than an electric mower.


I've tried multiple electric and battery blowers. Even when you do find one that has decent power, you are going to spend so much money in extra batteries to get more than 15 minutes run time, that you could have bought multiple backpack blowers with that same money.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Captquin said:


> Ugh. Happy for the OP but hate to read this. I'm thinking of selling my Echo backpack and moving to electric. We have three pines in the front. More worried about an electric blower not being up to the task than an electric mower.


My 40v Ryobi does fine 75% of the time. When the leaves and pine straw/cones drop, I much prefer the backpack gas powered blower.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Captquin said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh. Happy for the OP but hate to read this. I'm thinking of selling my Echo backpack and moving to electric. We have three pines in the front. More worried about an electric blower not being up to the task than an electric mower.
> ...


Will say I read the Ego thread and was surprised at how many people had battery failures. And there's no real dealer network like Toro/Echo/Stihl


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Captquin said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Captquin said:
> ...


Their blower is much more powerful than the Milwaukee I had, however the build quality on their trimmers and edgers is no were near as robust as the Milwaukee (I have both).

I have both a Toro blower that plugs in and the new battery operated blower, and I like them quite a bit.


----------

